# Ohio Pigeon Show



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the Freemont Pigeon Show is this Saturday,January 15, at the Sandusky County Fairgrounds. It's a great place to see a lot of different breeds and to sell or buy birds and supplies.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

wish I could make it but will not be able to travel those dates, Thanks


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

hope some photos will be posted!


----------

